# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Do you trust Arrowhead's Claim of "No Fluoride" in their Bottled Water?

## Reason

*Do you trust Arrowhead's Claim of "No Fluoride" in their Bottled Water?*

http://delivery.arrowheadwater.com/D.../OurWater.aspx
*                             Water Quality*

*How often do you test your water?*                                 In addition to our comprehensive multi-barrier approach, we test our products for                                 purity and consistency throughout the bottling line and in hourly tests on finished                                 productsat least 9 per hour on every line. The controlled process and the tests                                 assure consistency in taste, mineral content, pH and purity.                             
*Is there fluoride in bottled water?*                                 Some of our water products contain fluoride as part of their natural mineral content,                                 or are available with additional fluoride added. The fluoride content of some of                                 our most popular waters (in mg/l) includes:

                                Arrowhead Drinking                                                 *None Detected*
Arrowhead Distilled                                                 *None Detected*
Arrowhead Fluoridated                                                 0.68 - 1.4
Arrowhead Mountain Spring                                                 None Detected - 1.4
Arrowhead Sparkling                                                 0.057
Perrier                                                 0.12
                                                                                                                                      Report date: December 2007
                                                    Testing period: 2nd Qtr. 2007 - 4th Qtr. 2007

----------


## Carson

Love their water.

I survive on their water.

It comes from special places in the mountains. Generally the farther you get away from people up stream the better the water is. Springs are a pretty good option to that in this day and age.

As for fluoride I go for the stuff they have that doesn't have extra added. It doesn't really concern me if it has trace elements naturally found.


P.S. More important to me at the moment is that it contains no chloramine's.

----------


## Kotin

isn't the natural kind of fluoride found in spring water classified as calcium fluoride, not sodium fluoride?

----------

